# Right time to apply for Canada PR in August



## raag (Jul 14, 2014)

Hi,

I want to start the process for Canada PR immediately, as this is already July and my complete application would take at least one more month to reach embassy, Can any one suggest if this is the right time?

There is Big CAP for software professions this year on May 2014, Canada official website states that only 300+ applications received under S/E quota so far, can I rely on this information and still apply for PR before the quota gets over?

Please suggest.

Thanks,
Raag


----------



## Zizy86 (Jun 10, 2014)

raag said:


> Hi,
> 
> I want to start the process for Canada PR immediately, as this is already July and my complete application would take at least one more month to reach embassy, Can any one suggest if this is the right time?
> 
> ...


Hi Raag,

You can start your process, though software profession is fast filling skill , as it has been observed in previous times. Even if you are not able to complete you application , You can start next year in jan with new fast track Visa scheme.

Thanks,
Zizy86


----------



## Swapnil.Luktuke (Aug 5, 2014)

Zizy86 said:


> Even if you are not able to complete you application , You can start next year in jan with new fast track Visa scheme.


In the new Express Entry Visa process starting 2015, do the applicants need to have a job offer from an employer? [www . cic. gc. ca /english /resources /publications /employers /express-entry-presentation. asp] 

If yes, would you recommend people planning to travel with enough funds and find a job after landing in Canada to get the PR this year instead?

P.S. :- Sorry for the broken links. Don't have enough rep to post links. Just copy-paste and remove spaces


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

For the new Express Entry you will need to have an approved job offer.



Swapnil.Luktuke said:


> would you recommend people planning to travel with enough funds and find a job after landing in Canada to get the PR this year instead?


Do you mean: you currently qualify for the Federal Skilled Worker visa and you have enough money, so you would like to travel to Canada over the next couple of weeks -as a tourist/visitor - to find an employer and apply for the current FSW program once you found a job?
Or do you mean: you apply for current FSW program, get your visa, come to Canada and try to find a job?
Or do you mean something else?


----------



## pintuthakkar (May 9, 2014)

Hi, I need to know is it good to do process with agent or do on my own? I am into Advertising which is I think, first time open this time. Is it possible to know for which state is open for this profession like in Australia.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxsssagi (May 21, 2013)

pintuthakkar said:


> Hi, I need to know is it good to do process with agent or do on my own? I am into Advertising which is I think, first time open this time. Is it possible to know for which state is open for this profession like in Australia.


Well thousands of people are applying themselves with the help of forums such as these where many fellow applicants are available for help. Also, the process is very simple. But if feel you do not have the time then you are free to look for agents.

FSW program is not province based which means that you can live in any province except for Quebec once you get the PR.


----------

